# Tdvffjohn Hits 5000



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations John. Keep em coming.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good Job John!!!!!!

Keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Keep em comin is right









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHOO HOO JOHN!!!*

*Way to go Big Dog!!*

*WOOF!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats John on hitting the 5000 mark
Keep up the great post









Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go, yahoo! keep all the posts coming, I always enjoy your posts


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats John on the big 5000! 

Love your posts...They are always both informative and interesting to read

Way to go!
Dawn


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

A big congrats John!!!







I enjoy your posts, keep em coming!!!

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!!!! A GIANT BREED! RIGHT HERE IN OUR MIDSTS!

WOOF!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go!

Keep the great information coming.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, anyone who has a big dog trailer needs to be a big dog poster!

Congrats. Keep up the good work, John.

Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

that about sums it up


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats John.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank You for all the kind words, I especially enjoyed the jocularity







. Yea, I m watching MASH right now

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thank You for all the kind words, I especially enjoyed the jocularity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jocularity . . . jocularity . . . jocularity in my best Radar, Klinger, Potter voices trying to mimic Father Mulcahy. Was MASH a great show or what?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Congrats on adding another stripe









Thor


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Someday I may have that many! At the current pace though it may be a while.

Jeff


----------

